# John Calvin on the election and trial of church officers



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 24, 2020)

For it is tyrannous if any one man appoint or make ministers at his pleasure. Therefore, this is the (most) lawful way, that those be chosen by common voices who are to take upon them any public function in the Church. And the apostles prescribe what manner [of] persons ought to be chosen, to wit, men of tried honesty and credit, men endued with wisdom and other gifts of the Spirit.

And this is the mean between tyranny and confused liberty, that nothing be done without the consent and approbation of the people, yet so that the pastors moderate and govern (this action,) that their authority may be as a bridle to keep under the people, lest they pass their bounds too much. ...

For more, see John Calvin on the election and trial of church officers.


----------

